

Ask HN: What kind of subjects do you (a HN user) expect? - morphir

Can anyone tell me what this animal (hn) is all about? I don't get what audience is targeted. Sometimes I find the educational stuff very informative - other times I see hopeless BBC-kinda of news about a war, which usually adds no value to me personally.. I don't get why we at hn should deal with world politics.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
      On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find
                interesting ... anything that gratifies
                one's intellectual curiosity. 
    

That pretty much covers it. Stuff that you're complaining about either
contains something that some hackers might find intellectually curious, or
sinks without trace.

Consider some of the other stuff an opportunity to learn both about stuff
outside your current direct interests and experience, and about your fellow
readers/contributors at HN. I've encountered stuff I wouldn't normally find,
and some of it has been interesting.

Take the opportunity.

------
peterhi
I like science and technology. Science and technology impacts society and
therefore politics, politics impacts science and technology.

Stem cell research in the US for example is a clear example of politics
affecting science, for that matter most drugs policies in the world are an
example where politics ignores the science.

So I want to know about politics to see how it will interact with science and
technology.

It would be nice to live in a little cocoon where we only saw things that we
liked and all that messy RL stuff would just go away. But it wont go away, so
I want to know about it.

------
bpick
I think just like the rest of life, it is what you make of it.

If something sounds interesting to you, great. If it doesn't, it doesn't mean
that one article is a flaming pile of shit, it just means it's not your cup of
tea.

Vote up what you like, and show the community what you want to see more of.
Seems pretty simple to me!

------
Raphael
All Erlang all the time.

